# Error building mod_python3



## hellevil (May 13, 2010)

Please help me i can't build mod_python3


```
from /usr/local/include/apache22/http_protocol.h:31,
                 from /usr/ports/www/mod_python3/work/mod_python-3.3.1/src/include/mod_python.h:48,
                 from mod_python.c:28:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/pthread.h:533:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /usr/local/include/python2.6/Python.h:168,
                 from /usr/ports/www/mod_python3/work/mod_python-3.3.1/src/include/mod_python.h:80,
                 from mod_python.c:28:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/pth.h:576:1: warning: "recvfrom" redefined
In file included from /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_portable.h:47,
                 from /usr/local/include/apache22/http_protocol.h:31,
                 from /usr/ports/www/mod_python3/work/mod_python-3.3.1/src/include/mod_python.h:48,
                 from mod_python.c:28:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/pthread.h:534:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /usr/local/include/python2.6/Python.h:168,
                 from /usr/ports/www/mod_python3/work/mod_python-3.3.1/src/include/mod_python.h:80,
                 from mod_python.c:28:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/pth.h:577:1: warning: "sendto" redefined
In file included from /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_portable.h:47,
                 from /usr/local/include/apache22/http_protocol.h:31,
                 from /usr/ports/www/mod_python3/work/mod_python-3.3.1/src/include/mod_python.h:48,
                 from mod_python.c:28:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/pthread.h:535:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /usr/local/include/python2.6/Python.h:168,
                 from /usr/ports/www/mod_python3/work/mod_python-3.3.1/src/include/mod_python.h:80,
                 from mod_python.c:28:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/pth.h:578:1: warning: "pread" redefined
In file included from /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_portable.h:47,
                 from /usr/local/include/apache22/http_protocol.h:31,
                 from /usr/ports/www/mod_python3/work/mod_python-3.3.1/src/include/mod_python.h:48,
                 from mod_python.c:28:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/pthread.h:536:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /usr/local/include/python2.6/Python.h:168,
                 from /usr/ports/www/mod_python3/work/mod_python-3.3.1/src/include/mod_python.h:80,
                 from mod_python.c:28:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/pth.h:579:1: warning: "pwrite" redefined
In file included from /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_portable.h:47,
                 from /usr/local/include/apache22/http_protocol.h:31,
                 from /usr/ports/www/mod_python3/work/mod_python-3.3.1/src/include/mod_python.h:48,
                 from mod_python.c:28:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/pthread.h:537:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
mod_python.c: In function 'python_init':
mod_python.c:826: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type
apxs:Error: Command failed with rc=65536
.
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/mod_python3.
```


P.S. versions port apache-2.2.15_5 , python26-2.6.5


----------

